# Comin' back around...



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I can't stand looking at the 'noe in the garage. I want to go fishing. Anyone headed out this Saturday? Was thinking launch at Jensen Beach Causeway, run north to the Power plant and float the tide back south. 

6:35 am High 1.12
12:51 pm Low .19
Winds ESE 12mph

Let me know.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

pm sent back at ya


----------

